# Questions about Fur Suit Crafters.



## leka213 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am looking for a cheap Fur Suit developer. I have a good sketch out in my mind, I want a good quality suit.. and a good amount of detail. Though I am needing a price list of the current cheaper yet highly durable and quality. Things I would like:

Movable Jaw
Soft Fur
A great durability.
Less heat
Can see on all views, just not in front.
Light weight.

If someone could give me a list that would be nice.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 30, 2012)

What exactly do you mean by cheap? Like tell us the price range.


----------



## leka213 (Oct 30, 2012)

From $250 to $350 I am not having a good year.. so... that is my limit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2012)

Just pointing out that being able to see from "all views" is not possible with fur-suits. You are always going to have some form of vision limitation. You are also always going to have a build up of heat, some more so than others. Also how much of a costume are you trying to get? On your budget it's not going to get you everything. However if you started with something like a head, tail, and hands you could save up and get the rest bit by bit so it's less out of pocket.

EDIT: Also what species are you looking for? How may colors? What style?


----------



## leka213 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll probably start with the head, or hand and tail.

Edit: 
Species - Arctic Fox.
              A Blend of the whites, I don't know all the GRB at this very moment. 

Style - Just a normal Anthro Canine suit for now, that is up gradable. Just in the style of a Artic Fox.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2012)

leka213 said:


> I'll probably start with the head, or hand and tail.



How many colors? What species?

EDIT: Sent you a note.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 31, 2012)

leka213 said:


> From $250 to $350 I am not having a good year.. so... that is my limit.



Sheesh..that's kinda low.

I mean I made my fursuit in 100 dollars but I put in so much time into it that if I were to sell it (or if it was a commission) it be at least 400.


----------



## Teal (Oct 31, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Sheesh..that's kinda low.
> 
> I mean I made my fursuit in 100 dollars but I put in so much time into it that if I were to sell it (or if it was a commission) it be at least 400.


 This.
It's cost me about $90 for my partial and I'm using crappy fur and stuff. Partials usally go for $400+ and fullsuits for $1000+


----------



## Viridis (Oct 31, 2012)

Here, this person might be able to provide you with relatively cheap parts: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/que-sera-sera/


----------



## leka213 (Jan 1, 2013)

TealMoon said:


> This.
> It's cost me about $90 for my partial and I'm using crappy fur and stuff. Partials usually go for $400+ and fullsuits for $1000+


Excuse me? $1000 that is a joke, I know many who would not even think about going that high. You must be looking at the big groups. I have already set a full suit which is going to cost me half everything I want, it pays over border shipping from Canada to the U.S. That was a joke I hope.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 1, 2013)

leka213 said:


> Excuse me? $1000 that is a joke, I know many who would not even think about going that high. You must be looking at the big groups. I have already set a full suit which is going to cost me half everything I want, it pays over border shipping from Canada to the U.S. That was a joke I hope.


It isn't, you're paying for quality and labor. Quite honestly quality fur which will last a long time, quality components for eyes, noses, etc, even making sure the person is using the more durable thread types costs money, on top of that you have the time. 
yes there are people that will give cheaper prices, be it from lack of experience or maybe they really don't care to compensate their time, but 1000+ for a full suit is standard for even average makers. 

With luxory items it's cheap, fast, or quality, pick 2. Sometimes you get lucky, but more often than not it pays to pay for the experience and expertise, particularly for something you want to be durable. 

Honestly kid you don't sound like you have a clue of what you're talking about. 
All around vision and not just front? do you have half a clue for how the masks work on average? You probably could get a better view with the use of cameras and screens, but asking for that is a bit like asking for a 1000$ car that will park itself for you. 
How much research have you actually done in any of this?


----------



## Teal (Jan 1, 2013)

leka213 said:


> Excuse me?* $1000 that is a joke*, I know many who would not even think about going that high. You must be looking at the big groups. I have already set a full suit which is going to cost me half everything I want, it pays over border shipping from Canada to the U.S. That was a joke I hope.


 $1000 is what fullsuits usally start at.
Fur and foam (the main parts of suit) are expensive.
Well goodluck with a suit that cheap, after all it may be made with something hazardous.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Moving jaw would be absolutely important when I'm getting a partial. I wonder how far $500 would go. I already have the tail.


----------



## Teal (Jan 1, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Moving jaw would be absolutely important when I'm getting a partial. I wonder how far $500 would go. I already have the tail.


 It get you a head and maybe some handpaws.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, I might get footpaws as well. But I don't really know how good working piecemeal would be especially if two or three artists handle the head, feet, and arms of the partial. Do you think anyone would notice?


----------



## Teal (Jan 1, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Well, I might get footpaws as well. But I don't really know how good working piecemeal would be especially if two or three artists handle the head, feet, and arms of the partial. Do you think anyone would notice?


 Depends on the style and colors.
If it a basic fur color, like white, you shouldn't have any problem.
But with certain colors, patterns or styles you should just get the whole thing from one person.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 1, 2013)

leka213 said:


> Excuse me? $1000 that is a joke, I know many who would not even think about going that high. You must be looking at the big groups. I have already set a full suit which is going to cost me half everything I want, it pays over border shipping from Canada to the U.S. That was a joke I hope.



Ouch. That's a blow to a lot of great fursuit makers. $1000 is around the average price for a good decent fullsuit. Anything less is either because the maker doesn't have enough experience or they for some reason feel that they can make their fursuit out of cheaper parts than everyone else. 

Anywaus 500 will mayybe get you a head in some cases. Or like Tealmoon said.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 1, 2013)

TealMoon said:


> Depends on the style and colors.
> If it a basic fur color, like white, you shouldn't have any problem.
> But with certain colors, patterns or styles you should just get the whole thing from one person.



If you can, see exactly what fur was used in the original parts. "White" is very rarely simply white. there's ivory and off white and all this other stuff as well as fur and pile types. Not every maker has the same kind of white, so for the most accurate possible fur just see if the maker will tell you.


----------



## Teal (Jan 1, 2013)

Fay V said:


> If you can, see exactly what fur was used in the original parts. "White" is very rarely simply white. there's ivory and off white and all this other stuff as well as fur and pile types. Not every maker has the same kind of white, so for the most accurate possible fur just see if the maker will tell you.


 Yeah, I guess black would have been a better example. That wouldn't vary much.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 1, 2013)

leka213 said:


> Excuse me? $1000 that is a joke, I know many who would not even think about going that high. You must be looking at the big groups. I have already set a full suit which is going to cost me half everything I want, it pays over border shipping from Canada to the U.S. That was a joke I hope.



One thousand bucks is the base minimum for a fullsuit, the price increases depending on the maker, materials, labor ETC.


----------

